# Blueberry Fruit Wine Base question



## Ferg40 (Jun 5, 2017)

So the product in question is https://www.homebrewsupply.com/vintner-s-best-blueberry-fruit-wine-base-1-gallon.html 

Has anyone used this before? How would one use this product if you only need 2.5 gallons for a recipe? The other 2.5 will be another juice of a different fruit. For some reason my brain isn't able to calculate the amounts. Lol


----------



## Smok1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ferg40 said:


> So the product in question is https://www.homebrewsupply.com/vintner-s-best-blueberry-fruit-wine-base-1-gallon.html
> 
> Has anyone used this before? How would one use this product if you only need 2.5 gallons for a recipe? The other 2.5 will be another juice of a different fruit. For some reason my brain isn't able to calculate the amounts. Lol



It says it makes 5 gallons so use half of it for 2.5 gallons. Im starting my blueberry wine today. Just picked up 25lbs of blueberries. Im gonna press them to get as much juice as i can out of them and then put the pulp in a fruit bag and use a little pectic enzyme to extract what i can out of it


----------



## Ferg40 (Jun 5, 2017)

Well I get that it would be half but do I just add water till at 5 once I add the other juice? I promise I'm not and idiot, just got off vacation and the head is a bit slow. Ha


----------



## Smok1 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ferg40 said:


> Well I get that it would be half but do I just add water till at 5 once I add the other juice? I promise I'm not and idiot, just got off vacation and the head is a bit slow. Ha



I dont know, depends on the concentrate of the other juice your using


----------



## ceeaton (Jun 14, 2017)

Ferg40 said:


> So the product in question is https://www.homebrewsupply.com/vintner-s-best-blueberry-fruit-wine-base-1-gallon.html
> 
> Has anyone used this before? How would one use this product if you only need 2.5 gallons for a recipe? The other 2.5 will be another juice of a different fruit. For some reason my brain isn't able to calculate the amounts. Lol



What is the SG of the other juice you are adding? If it isn't too high, I've used that concentrate before and it can use a little help (ie. I added some sugar to get the SG up to around 1.090, and the body was a bit thin for me). Unless the other juice you are adding is 1.070+, I'd just add the concentrate, your juice, and enough water to bring it up to 6 gallons and test your SG, assuming you have a fermentation bucket large enough (I think a 7.9 gallon one is pretty standard).

For most fruit wines I'd stay 1.095 and below or they can become rocket fuel like since the blueberry flavor won't mask as much alcohol flavor as say a dark red grape wine would. I'd aim for between 10 and 12% ABV.


----------

